# meeting this saturday at my place



## Erik (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey,
if you don't have anything to do yet this saturday, come to my place 
Since Arnaud and me can't go to Moscow we'd figured its better to at least do something than nothing 
Address: http://tinyurl.com/bwk95l (it's a maps.google link)
Phone: PM me for that please
Time: from about 13:00 to 20:00

I can pick you up from the station if necessary


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello!

I would like to come. My place is 152 km away from Enschede. This is where I currently live: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...296&spn=0.008173,0.015342&t=h&z=16&iwloc=addr

It would be cool if someone could take me with him/her.


----------



## joey (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish I could make it


----------



## Kidstardust (Mar 5, 2009)

I would like to come too. But at this moment i have no good cube. An old Rubiks 4x4 and no 5x5.....But Enschede is near to my town thats not the problem!


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone is welcome?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 5, 2009)

speed walking starts.....now


----------



## Jacco (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> speed walking starts.....now


Hehe, good luck with the underwater part then =)

I'm coming by the way, but I'll send you an email, Erik.


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2009)

kickinwing2112 said:


> Anyone is welcome?



as long as they are cubers and friendly 

@ Kidstardust: that's the most lame excuse ever, you think we only have one cube?

@ Jacco: thanks


----------



## lalalala (Mar 5, 2009)

only if i could go but i have no way of getting there i live in canada xD and im expecting my cube4you order soon.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 6, 2009)

lalalala said:


> only if i could go but i ahve no way of getting there i live in canada xD *and im expecting my cube4you order soon*.



ohhh i see, so if you weren't expecting your cube4you order, you'd be able to make it... right?


----------



## lalalala (Mar 6, 2009)

not exactly xD because im broke and have no money to buy a bus ticket or anything xD .... why do have to buy so many cubes


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 6, 2009)

lalalala said:


> not exactly xD because im broke and have no money to buy a bus ticket or anything xD .... why do have to buy so many cubes




You're going to need a bit more than a bus ticket.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 6, 2009)

yea i know i would need alot of money and im broke after my cueb4you order i made


----------



## coolmission (Mar 6, 2009)

Unless you're in Luxembourg at the moment and can pick me up, I won't be able to make it... Bad timing for me yet again. I should have stayed in Aachen for a few more days -.-


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess it's way to expensive for me =(((((
If anyone comes from near Diemen or somewhere from Amsterdam and has one free seat.. that would be very nice.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why don't cubers in America do that more often?


----------



## coolmission (Mar 6, 2009)

because Europe > America. Especially Benelux


----------



## Pedro (Mar 6, 2009)

wrong

because USA > Europe, so cubers are more far (farther?) away from eachother


----------



## coolmission (Mar 6, 2009)

Pedro said:


> wrong
> 
> because USA > Europe, so cubers are more far (farther?) away from eachother



I don't follow you, unless you mean USA > Europe in terms of size. Which I did not. The defining factor is awesomeness of course


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 6, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > wrong
> ...



USA > Europe still applies in that case


----------



## coolmission (Mar 7, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro said:
> ...



You wish


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Unless you're in Luxembourg at the moment and can pick me up, I won't be able to make it... Bad timing for me yet again. I should have stayed in Aachen for a few more days -.-


I guess we missed this message because we actually were there 

On Friday, Erik travelled to my work, then we picked up Lars in Belgium, spent the night at Raphi's house in Luxemburg and then drove back to Eriks place on Saturday. We might have been able to squeeze you in.

After the meeting at Eriks place, we drove back to Luxemburg and spent all Sunday there. I think Erik set the record for "most distance travelled for a cubemeeting at your own place"


----------



## coolmission (Mar 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're in Luxembourg at the moment and can pick me up, I won't be able to make it... Bad timing for me yet again. I should have stayed in Aachen for a few more days -.-
> ...



Wow, now that's just bad luck . Where exactly in Luxembourg were you? 

Btw, how was the competition?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2009)

coolmission said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > coolmission said:
> ...


We were in Kehlen and Luxemburg city

The competition was ok, but we have had better. The travelling and Luxemburg was more fun than the actual meeting


----------



## coolmission (Mar 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Oh Kehlen's not too far from my town  Well, more like village; about 15 minutes. 

Let me know when you plan something similar. I'd love to be part of another competition


----------



## Kidstardust (Mar 12, 2009)

guys and kids from the meeting: anyone of you know the name and the internetadress of the shop who sells v-cubes?


----------



## Kian (Mar 12, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Why don't cubers in America do that more often?



Population density. The USA is the third most populated country in the world but is only the 177th most densely populated. Only several places in the country have a enough cubers in one area that would meet up for an unofficial gathering.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't cubers in America do that more often?
> ...


How about the East Coast, particularly, the Northeast?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



nope, still too spread out. LA is really the only place in the US that does this, and they usually have to work at it.


----------



## pjk (Mar 14, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


In Colorado, we have occasional meetups for all the people in the Denver area. I think there would be a lot more meetups if people actually tried.


----------

